# Lesson learned



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

You don't tug on Superman's cape:

I sent @Rondo a few cigars to try last week
He responded by laying the smack down
Premium cigars all the way around
I haven't tried a Proper yet
There's a pork tenderloin in there that I can't wait to try
And two aging fugitives still hiding from the authorities
Amazing payback









Thank you so much Brother!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit.. as usual..

Heard those meat lovers were FULL and pepper bombs. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Paybacks are hell! Nice bomb @Rondo.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nicely done Ron! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Now that’s a bomb 💣


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice and proper punishment deserved!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Proper retaliation, nice bomb Ron!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You don't tug on Superman's cape:
> 
> I sent @Rondo a few cigars to try last week
> He responded by laying the smack down
> ...


That Ron is a class act like yourself Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Didn’t know ghosts smacked that hard. Afterlife smackage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericbc7 (May 5, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Ericbc7 (May 5, 2020)

Ok while I’m not completely clear on what’s going on, I’m going to say this apparent donation of great cigars to friends makes me very happy to observe! Someday I’ll participate.


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Ericbc7 said:


> Ok while I'm not completely clear on what's going on, I'm going to say this apparent donation of great cigars to friends makes me very happy to observe! Someday I'll participate.


I think there's an FAQ somewhere, but cigar bombing is just a simple act of surprising someone with a gift of cigars. (I think the pipe guys do it on their side of the forums too) There is no expectation of repayment and it's just for the joy of sharing with others.

One day you walk out to your mailbox and there's an unexpected package with a couple of cigars in there. Just kind of makes your day with a little gesture of good will from someone you've probably never met. And at some point when you feel like doing the same, you just send off a package of your own to someone else and hope it makes their day too.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Home Run Ron!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Adding insult to injury:
As if the above SmackDown wasn't enough, Ron wanted to make sure I stayed down and sent these little beauties as well.
Overly generous brother, but they look awesome.
Thank you so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Geez... 

Adding another name to the list of people not to piss off.

Nice hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice indeed!


----------

